# Bote bottom scrapes



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

i have a Bote gatorshell SUP and got into an oyster bed yesterday. I got a few pretty good scrapes on the bottom. I have helicopter tape on the front part and sides. But the oysters ate right through that. Has anyone applied anything to the bottom of their board to help protect it? I was thinking about trying clear flex seal. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Not much can be done. It's just part of the game.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Get a jonboat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should see the bottom of my Maverick, it makes it faster. Oyster scrapes are like scars, chicks dig them.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

It’s a tool. Use it as one. And forget the bottom cosmetics


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Oyster scrape can be a pita, but are part of fishing shallow areas with them...

Gator Guards makes a couple diffent pruducts you may waht to look at. They are not invisible but are pliable for non flat surface's... I've used the fiberglass version on a canoe and they are tuff as nails, also know a couple people who have installed and happy with the version made for roto-molded poly kayaks. Not sure which would be better for the Bote GatorShell product material, but perhaps you could contact bothe Bote and Gator Guards and get advice, i'd guess the product for roto-molded poly would do the trick.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had issues with a fiberglass pirogue wearing thru gelcoat dragging it in marsh, brother had liquid steel to repair steam service flanges n i applied n no more issues. Worked like a charm....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can apply a rack to the bottom.

As in put it on the rack in the garage if you don't want it to get scuffed up.


----------

